# Contact supprime sur Facetime. Comment les recuperer ?



## Macbook Pro 13' (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour a tous

Je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit, mais je n ai pas vu de forum pour icloud.

Tout d'abord merci de prendre le temps de me repondre pour ceux qui le peuvent.

Je vous explique j'ai une adresse email yahoo.
J ai un macbook pro 13' de 2011
J ai un iphone 4.

j ai parametre icloud sur mon macbook pour récupérer les contacts de mon iphone.

j ai lance Facetime sur mon macbook pro. Et j ai vu que j avais tous mes contacts aussi present dans mon iphone et dans mon carnet d adresse yahoo.

j ai supprime les contacts depuis Facetime ne pensant pas que les modifications apportes sur Facetime serait applique de partout (carnet d adresse yahoo + iphone...)

J aimerai enormement retrouver tout mes contacts supprime.

Car aujourd'hui je me retrouve seulement avec les 10 contacts que j avais laisse sur le facetime de mon  macbook.

merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2013)

Si tu as un backup de ton iPhone, c'est peut-être possible.


----------



## Macbook Pro 13' (3 Février 2013)

Non je n'ai fait aucun backup ni de l'iphone ni le macbook.


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2013)

Quand tu synchronises ton iPhone avec iTunes, il me semble que ça crée un backup.
Ou alors sur iCloud ? Vraiment rien ?


----------



## Macbook Pro 13' (3 Février 2013)

Merci de ton Aide 

Ecoute j ai repondu trop vite, car je viens de me rendre compte que j ai une sauvegarde de mon iphone de Dec sur mon macbook.

Probleme maintenant lorsque j essai de restaurer mon iphone avec cette sauvegarde, I'll me dit :
"Itunes n a pas pu restaurer l iphone *** car l'espace disponible sur ce dernier est insuffisant"
Cest un 16GO et j ai 1.47GO de libre...

Alors je ne comprend pas ? Tu peux m aider ?

De plus, je ne trouve pas le fichier de cette sauvegarde ? Ca se trouve ou ?

Merci encore...


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2013)

Les sauvegardes se trouvent quelque part dans la bibliothèque. 

Quant à la restauration il est possible qu'il faille réinitialiser l'iPhone auparavant.


----------

